

Unirest: Polyglot Lightweight HTTP Request Client Libraries - tilt
http://unirest.io/?

======
asaddhamani
The Python version looks pretty similar to what you'd get with requests. Its
almost like this is a clone of requests. Really not much incentive to use this
over requests.

------
johnhenry
I had been running some unit tests in node with the built in http module, but
the superagent-like syntax used here just "feels better". Thanks!

------
batbomb
Why would you choose this over requests for python?

The java code is a little simpler than what you'd get with a jax-rs client,
but not by much.

------
andreabedini
Make a rust version and you are my hero

